# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Open source designs, and "Why does it only use 60W?"

## boris_G

Hello all,

I was particularly fascinated by the specification of the OneUp that said it only uses a 60W laptop power supply, compared to the 150W+ "brick" power supply that has the fan constantly running on my RepRap. I was wondering what modifications (apart from size) were made to the printer in order to keep the power consumption down, compared to the RepRap. In particular, I was wondering about the heating cartridge type and power consumption.

Of course, these questions would be quickly answered by looking at the open source plans, but even though it says on the Kickstarter page "Open source plans will be released upon successful funding..." I can't find them. I've looked at the Kickstarter pages for a link, and also on the QU-BD website, and come up with nil.

So have the plans been released, and if they have, where do I find them? I suspect all my questions about power consumption of components will be quickly answered by perusing the plans.

Many thanks!

Shane.

----------


## HiLuckyB

You really didn't look very hard on the kickstarter http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/...t/posts/664712

The printers are not coming with a 60W laptop power supply anymore. It now comes with a real 12v 100W power supply, Unless you ordered the headed bed then you get a 150W power supply.

----------


## boris_G

So it doesn't draw 60W at all. Interesting.

Just out of interest, would a heated bed be needed for working with common thermoplastics recycled from milk, juice and Coke bottles, for example? I am not familiar with working with those plastics, only PLA, which I originally used a heated bed for, then Kapton tape.

I'm just trying to keep the power consumption down to the lowest humanly possible level, thats all.

Many thanks!

----------


## HiLuckyB

Right now we have no idea what kind of power it uses. I have a Two Up that should be here this month, And I also have a Kill-A-Watt that I could test how much power it's pulling.

I think the printers don't use more then 60W without the heated bed or they wouldn't of been using a 60W. There going to the bigger power supply to be more reliable in the long run. This is my first 3D Printer so I can't really help to much, But I did order the heated bed for my Two Up but the heated beds won't start shipping till January.

----------


## boris_G

Ok, I'll await your results with much interest! If you are able to PM me the results of your Kill-A-Watts readings while operating the printer with the heated bed on and off, that would be great.

Many thanks!

----------


## Kingoddball

Would be nice to see the results of the power usage of the printer and maybe other types/PSU's also.

----------

